# Colt breaking 101- need confidence booster!



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

I am under supervision of a trainer!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I’m sorry, But Instagram is not a reliable source of information. 

It takes as long as it takes. Be certain you are not promising anything to owners. You are only going get hurt trying to push your skills. Let the horse tell you when the time is right.


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

greentree said:


> I’m sorry, But Instagram is not a reliable source of information.
> 
> It takes as long as it takes. Be certain you are not promising anything to owners. You are only going get hurt trying to push your skills. Let the horse tell you when the time is right.


She has broke quite a few colts so I simply asked what her way of doing things was. But I agree that everything is with a grain of salt. So far I promise nothing to anyone, merely that I will do my best and I won’t push the colt if it isn’t ready. 

I just was wondering what would be best to help me move outside. We do have a smaller pen that I need to begin incorporating into the training so I don’t go from walled circle to completely wide open spaces.


----------



## Bayhorse99 (Dec 20, 2018)

Always do what is comfortable for you. People will ALWAYS have different opinions on what to do and what works but that does not matter. What matters is what works. Sometimes it’s best to take it slow, especially with the young ones. If you rush things, it can lead to problems in the future. What they need is a good solid start and that’s what it sounds like you are doing!


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

I am not very good with the mental/emotional side of things, so you'll have to forgive me in the respect.... Someone else'll probably have more of the advice you are looking for....

-

When you say:


Mernst said:


> it takes me over 30 days to get them out of the round pen and riding outside


How long is "over thirty days?" Is it a little (relative) - like a seven to fourteen days, or a lot (relative) - like thirty or sixty days?

-

"It takes as long as it takes." 

I think that just being able to get youngsters started and out and about riding is good - let alone in thirty(ish) days. Don't be too hard on yourself. You're just starting out.

I know that some clients expect a good foundation in thirty days or less. I know that is a lot of pressure, especially if you are new and/or uncomfortable.

Starting horses, especially young horses, is a very critical part in their training/life. It can make or break them.

Personally, I wouldn't really be too worried with what the some clients expect, or what can or can't be done in [x] time. I do believe it is good that you are trying hard and trying to get past your "comfort-zone", but moving too fast, especially when you are new and/or uncomfortable, is a really bad combination. It's bad for you and it's bad for the horse.

I would try to explain to your clients that, or at least try to find clients more forgiving in the "break a colt in thirty days" mentality. 

Besides, not all horses can move at that pace. Some are faster learners than others. Some are slower learners than others. Horses are individuals, just like people, in every way - from personality to intelligence. You cannot/shouldn't force a thirty day schedule on a horse. If the horse is ready, then the horse is ready. If the horse is not ready, then the horse is not ready. It is really that simple. Listen to the horse - not Instagram, social media, or [x].


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

α CMa;1970652099 said:


> -
> 
> When you say:
> 
> ...


It really depends on the colt but so far it takes a good solid 4 weeks for me to really say yes to the outdoors. I want them stopping, backing up, yielding to leg pressure, and turning all at the walk,trot, and lope in the round pen. Our outdoors pen is wide open so if that horse decides he doesn’t want to be apart of me, then he won’t be!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Honestly, I have never ridden any horse in the round pen for 30 days....because *I* am not comfortable there. They know that....as soon as they tell me they are OK, we open the gate and go outside, even if it is just a turn around the barn. I always stop and get off if things get dicey. This does not “train” the horse anything bad. It keeps me from getting hurt, which is WAY more important than riding “through” any behavior. I don’t even have a round pen here, so the last 3 horses I broke have not had that option.


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

greentree said:


> Honestly, I have never ridden any horse in the round pen for 30 days....because *I* am not comfortable there. They know that....as soon as they tell me they are OK, we open the gate and go outside, even if it is just a turn around the barn. I always stop and get off if things get dicey. This does not “train” the horse anything bad. It keeps me from getting hurt, which is WAY more important than riding “through” any behavior. I don’t even have a round pen here, so the last 3 horses I broke have not had that option.


I have loads of confidence in the round pen but it can certainly be a crutch. The one eyed colt I started outside because my pen flooded. I was ponied for my first 2 rides and now I’m home for Christmas. But he did awesome! Which made me really start thinking that maybe I’m TOO dependent on the round pen. When I get back I’ll put him in there for a few solid rides and of course go from there and let him tell me what he’s ready for.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I encourage you to push yourself just a bit. You've had enough experience to up your game.

First off, I assume you are working with the colt once or twice every day for at least 20-30 minutes? (This includes grooming and tacking).
I think you could push yourself a little bit, the colt can take it. 

Are you writing out a training plan / journal? This works for me to set goals and track them. I make daily notes about successes (ready to move up), and problems encountered (needs a different approach or just more practice.) 
This way I make the most out of my time, it eliminates getting stuck because you can see at any time where the colt is in your program. It also keeps you focused on the goal while staying flexible to each horses' needs.

Just doing this may help you see exactly when the horse is ready for a little more. Taking the guess work out a bit equals less hesitation from you.

With your focus more on him than on your comfort level, it will feel natural, you'll doubt yourself less, and I think you'll be more confident and successful!


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

Boo Walker said:


> I encourage you to push yourself just a bit. You've had enough experience to up your game.
> 
> First off, I assume you are working with the colt once or twice every day for at least 20-30 minutes? (This includes grooming and tacking).
> I think you could push yourself a little bit, the colt can take it.
> ...


Yes, I work about 30-45min which includes slowly tacking, grooming, tieing, etc. I try to not rush because I liken them to have patience. 

I do NOT do a journal and I totally SHOULD. I love writing my feelings and concerns down so that’s great idea. One which I will adopt immediately. 

And thank you! I do think I have a lot more to give and I don’t ever want to find a comfortable place and settle. I will start writing down new ideas to up my game and how best to go about doing that safely! Thank you!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. Are you riding at the same facility as the trainer you under supervision of? Do you work for that trainer?
What does the trainer you're under supervision of say about your training timeline? Does s/he train horses for the public?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Like @greentree, I am uncomfortable in a round pen. I use them for early ground work and sometimes the first saddling/mounting, but as soon as I'm sure there isn't any buck, the brakes work, and left, right and back are there, I want out! It might just be around the field or barn, or even into a large arena, but I want space to teach the horse to trust me. 

But....

As others have said, you have to let the horse tell you when it is time. But you also have to recognize that sometime it isn't the horse lacking the confidence and ability to go outside, but your own. A small, controlled area is really only necessary if you don't have brakes.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Same as COWCHICK77 I am confused. How are you under a trainer's supervision but that trainer is not on hand giving you advice or is that trainer the girl from instagram. If not and the trainer is on hand why even contact someone on instagram. I started horses in the round pen because that was what was expected of me. The owner wanted to be able to work any horse she owned in the round pen. It was never my first step maybe because I was working with driving horses and not riding horses. The riding horses I had I was never at a facility that had a round pen. reaching way far back. I rode with a friend that would buy and retrain/train horses to flip. She knew what I was getting on before she put me on it. I was just a means to put miles on horses. I was always out with her or she was right there working something else while I was riding. Now I have a round pen and it still isn't where I start. I do use it as it comes in handy to evaluate a horse if I need to see how they move and it is set up as more of a small pen (think curved rectangle - straight sides and rounded ends) to put timid riders. 



Teach them to stand and start doing all of your grooming and ground work (in hand) outside once you know they aren't going to tank off on you. Progress up to riding. Spend a a few days in the larger space and then when they are solid at a walk take them out and walk them on a preset course. If you are still nervous about their reaction then walk it with them in hand first.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never started a horse in a round pen. 

I also never rode a horse for the first time in an arena or on a lunge. I would teach them to lunhpge on a line, long rein them out and about. I would tech them from the start to stand alongside the mounting block which was high about 8 feet in length. I would fiddle with their tack and it got then use to having height above them. 
When they were driving out well and accepting me at the mounting block I would just mount them and rode them straight out on the roads and trails. 

As for time, some I could be riding in a couple of weeks, others might take a lot longer before they were ready.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Get a good helmet & a new body vest. Check the field for hidden dangers, broken fencing and open gates, fix those. Then go out around the pen and back in. Around the pen, down aways a bit and back into pen. Repeat going further each time. If he feels iffy, take a step back to avoid pushing him into throwing a fit and tossing you. 
You don't have to race on outta there just because that's what others do.


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

I do work under a trainer but things have gotten odd and I’d prefer at this time to leave it there. I do not work with a girl from Instagram, I simply follow her and she has rode tons of colts and figured id ask if I was going too slow or using the pen as a crutch. She simply said what y’all did. Take my time.

I am looking to others who have more knowledge in this area and I’m planning on atending a Buck Brannaman clinic to help me continue forward. As of now my round pen is under water so I will be moving out of it rather I like it or not. I do have a great old pickup horse that I can use and a larger closed pen that will allow me to continue in a safe manner. 

I appreciate everyone for giving me advice and I will take it and learn from it. I do think I’m being *too* safe but I’m also new at it. I’m hoping in the future to be under a more solid trainer that will help me to further my career.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would encourage you to find another trainer, preferably the best you can find, to work under and build on your existing skills Maybe hold off on hanging your shingle out starting colts for a bit longer if that is what you're wanting to do for a living. With starting only 5 colts so far, I'd hate to see you get one sent to you that's over your abilities, possibly get hurt and your reputation tarnished.


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

Luckily they are pretty selective about the colts that come through so I shouldn’t be getting anything broncy. But I have become uncomfortable with the possibility of my name being drug through if something happens. They don’t seem to be on board with me like I originally thought however not many folks know them so I pray that works to my advantage. As of now I’m keeping my ears open and my head down and doing the best I can until this situation comes to an end. So far everyone has been happy with the colts and only their friends are sending horses. They unfortunately have a rather bad name which I did not know so many folks refuse to send me colts because they don’t want to work with them. I wish I could hanged my username in case they find this conversation lol things are very weird where I’m at.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

I always try to get them loping on the very first ride, that way their feet don't become "Sticky". Unless I am riding a 2 year old and then I do walk and trot, but very little, if any, loping. I only do the first 3 rides in the round pen and then we move on to trails and arena work. As long as you have a good stop on them in the round pen, riding outside on the trails shouldn't be that different. Horses tend to get bored and cranky if you ride them in the round pen too many times so it is good to get them out on the trails as soon as possible. Also I establish the "Brake pedal" and the "gas pedal" during the very first ride. All that is necessary to be able to ride out of the round pen is a good "brake". I find that as far as the "steering wheel" that can be worked on out on the trails and it keeps the horse's mind busy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mernst said:


> Luckily they are pretty selective about the colts that come through so I shouldn’t be getting anything broncy. But I have become uncomfortable with the possibility of my name being drug through if something happens. They don’t seem to be on board with me like I originally thought however not many folks know them so I pray that works to my advantage. As of now I’m keeping my ears open and my head down and doing the best I can until this situation comes to an end. So far everyone has been happy with the colts and only their friends are sending horses. They unfortunately have a rather bad name which I did not know so many folks refuse to send me colts because they don’t want to work with them. I wish I could hanged my username in case they find this conversation lol things are very weird where I’m at.


I was under the impression you had already distanced yourself and training on your own due to the "oddness" that had developed. Hence me suggesting you don't train under your name until you gain more experience.

If they don't have a great reputation unfortunately that will reflect on you some but hey, we have all started somewhere and that is how you start working your way up. With working with better trainers comes better opportunities.

When I started out I worked for some shady people and did some bad deals before I knew better. Changing who I worked for not only help remedy being associated with the shady people but accelerated my learning. With that came better horses and more money.

In the horse world, as you know, is very small.

Anyhow, yes the round, square, bronc- pen can be a crutch. I've been guilty of it on occasion. I think this is where the experience learned and being able to read the colt your starting is key. 
It is the difference between knowing when you can push on them and they need to depend on your confidence or a colt who is being held back, bored, getting cranky because he was ready to go outside 20 rides ago.


----------



## Mernst (Dec 19, 2015)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I was under the impression you had already distanced yourself and training on your own due to the "oddness" that had developed. Hence me suggesting you don't train under your name until you gain more experience.
> 
> If they don't have a great reputation unfortunately that will reflect on you some but hey, we have all started somewhere and that is how you start working your way up. With working with better trainers comes better opportunities.
> 
> ...


Yes I am still with. I certainly don’t believe I’m in any position to go off on my own. I was hoping to have more support from the trainer but I do not. So that’s why I’ve come here to gain some help as well as trying to find clinics to attend. They are pleased that I’m doing that. I personally think they aren’t as confident with the colts as I originally thought. 

And I’ll take the pen in mind. I certainty don’t want it to be a crutch and I’ve already been thinking about how I could push past that ‘fear’ and get to it. Most of the colts I sit on are great and have been wonderful for my confidence. So it’s time to start moving along a bit, and I think suggestions on here plus going to see Buck will really help propel me further. 

My hopes is to continue my journey with training and then go off on my own, but I may stray from the public for a bit. I would like to train and sell my own so I can make up my own timeline but everything comes with a price. 

Thank you again for your time and kind helpful words! I appreciate you and everyone else.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Becoming more efficient starting colts comes with experience and being confident enough to ride green horses. The experience allows you to judge when the horse is ready to ride and being a confident rider that stays relaxed in the saddle can sometimes help a green horse stay relaxed during that first ride. The saying “its takes as long as it takes” is true only if you don’t train for the public. Training for clients comes with expectations and certain time restraints. if you are not getting your horses rid-able in a reasonable amount of time it will be hard to maintain repeat business and obtain good references for future business. This is more true if you have others in your area competing for that business. 

If you are a confident rider I would agree with previous comments that you might want to push yourself a little. Just be aware of the horse, because the horse will always show you when they are ready for a rider. However if you are fearful of riding a colt then colt starting may not be for you right now. In this case I would suggest you ride some green horses that someone else has started so you can get more riding experience and build your confidence before you do a first ride on your own. 

I have started colts for the public for many years and can tell you from experience that you typically only need a few days to get most horses prepared to carry a rider safely. There are some exceptions, but in most cases once I can catch a horse and start working I will typically be on their back within the first 3 to 5 days of training. I only do the ground work needed to get them safely started, sacked out enough to accept a saddle, and moving confidently at the WT&C while carrying a saddle. Once I see the horse can carry a saddle without a rider comfortably & relaxed at the WT&C it’s time to get on. My first rides only consist of allowing the horse carry me around the pen at the walk, trot and canter in both directions. There is no pulling or attempting to stop or turn, just forward movement. Then I build on this each following day. 

Best of luck and stay safe


----------



## HuntleyHorse (Jan 14, 2019)

The trainer I used to help took around the first 2 weeks just on ground work(second week was saddling usually). And depending on the horses personally and size(sometimes when it’s a smaller horse he would wait until the about 10th ride to lope to build the horses muscle, he was a very tall 200+ pound man that commonly got rather small horses in for training.) was when he decided on loping the horse. Sometimes it was in the first few rides others it was like the 15th ride. To really do a good job it can take over 30 days especially with certain horses. I’ve seen a filly that took a week just to learn flexing. Try to flex her just the slightest and she would flip upside down (I’m sure no one would want to climb in the middle of her like that!)...... eventually we got her flexed and backed but she wasn’t the easiest. She had 60 days in her and she had to come back after about 6 months to be finished off in another 30-60 day plus the trainer would go give the owner lessons after that to train the horse to be a western pleasure horse. Don’t be so down on yourself. Training horses is tough and not everyone does things the same. You could be taking longer but maybe you’re being more thorough.


----------

